# Sony statement regarding VTC4 and VTC5 batteries



## Dirge (11/6/15)

FYI

http://www.powerstream.com/sony-vtc-availability-letter.htm

Apologies if this has been posted already or should be posted elsewhere.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kev mac (12/6/15)

I h


Dirge said:


> FYI
> 
> http://www.powerstream.com/sony-vtc-availability-letter.htm
> 
> Apologies if this has been posted already or should be posted elsewhere.


I had heard this and wonder what are all the vt4-5s really ? I'm sure many are aware of this so why is every one ga-ga and paying big$ for these? I don't buy them for this reason.


----------

